# cron, pam_opie.so and FreeBSD 9.1



## KernelPanic (Jan 11, 2013)

I did a freebsd-update from FreeBSD-9.0 to FreeBSD 9.1 on three servers last week.

Since then, any time a cron job is run the following error is logged:

```
/usr/sbin/cron[27244]: in openpam_load_module(): no pam_opie.so found
```

All of them have the base version of /etc/pam.d/cron dated 2007-06-17, which does not have a reference to pam_opie.so. The cron jobs are all simple perl or bash scripts that run as root. (/var/cron/tabs/root) The scripts appear to be running unaffected by the error message.


----------



## xtaz (Jan 11, 2013)

That file should be in /usr/lib/pam_opie.so. If it's missing then something has gone wrong somewhere. Had any crashes where the disk has been fsck'd? It's only needed for using one time passwords I think which won't be used by default so it's not a big deal, but I'd still be looking into why it's missing.

This is one reason I prefer doing source updates rather than using freebsd-update. At least then everything gets reinstalled.


----------



## KernelPanic (Jan 11, 2013)

pam_opie.so is available in /usr/lib/ and /usr/lib32/


----------



## freesbie (Jan 12, 2013)

Ran into the same problem after freebsd-update.

A simple restart of cron fixed this.

You probably did a: 

```
freebsd-update install
reboot
freebsd-update install
```


Thus updating libs and binaries but not restarting the services that was already running...


----------



## KernelPanic (Jan 16, 2013)

Yep. That was it.


----------

